# Consumo de Electricidade em Portugal



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2013 às 13:09)

Tópico para colocarem notícias relativas ao consumo de electricidade em Portugal.


> *
> Consumo de eletricidade aumenta em julho pela terceira vez este ano *
> 
> O consumo de eletricidade aumentou em julho pela terceira vez este ano, reduzindo a queda verificada desde o janeiro para 0,5%, de acordo com os dados da REN -- Redes Energéticas Nacionais.
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (6 Ago 2013 às 18:00)

Tomara que tivesse-mos sempre a precipitação anual na normalidade... vê-se bem o peso que a energia hídrica tem no nosso país, nesse período, o que implica menos gastos com a importação de combustíveis fósseis para se obter a energia eléctrica necessária. As eólicas também já representam uma fatia importante na nossa energia. Só a nossa factura é que está cada vez pior

Em relação ao factor de temperatura mencionado na notícia penso que tem a ver   com o aumento da resistência das linhas com a temperatura o que representa perdas adicionais.


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2013 às 10:35)

impedância, as linhas não são apenas resistivas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2013 às 23:25)

O frio aperta e o consumo dispara.







Fonte: REN


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2013 às 22:13)

Consumo cada vez mais alto.






Fonte: REN


----------



## camrov8 (30 Nov 2013 às 21:04)

as casas portuguesas estão mal preparadas para o frio pensamos sempre no calor mas esquecemos que também temos frio


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2013 às 21:07)

Acho que estão mal preparadas para as duas situações.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Dez 2013 às 17:04)

Dan disse:


> Acho que estão mal preparadas para as duas situações.



incrivelmente é verdade e por incrivel que pareça as casas tradicionais caiadas como no alentejo são melhores no calor doque as modernas


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2015 às 20:45)

Vem aí, uma semana bastante interessante, em termos de consumo de electricidade.

Consumo de hoje (01/02/2015):


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2015 às 23:20)

Consumo de hoje (02/02/2015):


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2015 às 22:55)

Consumo de hoje (03/02/2015):





A partir de amanhã, vai ser interessante acompanhar a evolução do consumo, já que o consumo tem vindo a subir.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Fev 2015 às 23:00)

Em que site pode ver isso? 
O que eu tenho parece que está em baixo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Fev 2015 às 23:08)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Em que site pode ver isso?
> O que eu tenho parece que está em baixo...



http://www.ren.pt/o_que_fazemos/eletricidade/


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2015 às 23:17)

Consumo (04/02/2015):


----------



## DaniFR (30 Dez 2015 às 13:58)

*  Energia: Vento dá resposta ao consumo de electricidade *

A produção eólica de energia atingiu, hoje, um novo máximo em Portugal, de 4 210 megawatt (MW), tendo ultrapassado, pela primeira vez, o consumo nacional de electricidade, revelou a REN - Redes Eléctricas Nacionais.

O vento que se fez sentir na noite de 28 para 29 de Dezembro [de 2015] é o responsável pelo novo máximo na produção eólica.

De acordo com dados da empresa gestora da rede eléctrica, o novo máximo na produção foi atingido às 02h15, excedendo em cerca de 80 MW o anterior «record» (registado há 11 meses).

Entre as 02h00 e as 05h30, a produção eólica foi sempre superior ao consumo, com uma diferença que atingiu um máximo de 148 MW, pelas 04h15, quando a produção eólica se situava em 4 101 MW e o consumo era de apenas 3 953.

Segundo dados da Direcção Geral de Energia e Geologia, Portugal tem 4 953 MW de potência eólica instalada, sendo a segunda energia renovável mais representativa no sistema eléctrico nacional, a seguir à hídrica (barragens), cuja potência instalada é de 5 791 MW.

fonte


----------



## dahon (30 Dez 2015 às 15:34)

DaniFR disse:


> *  Energia: Vento dá resposta ao consumo de electricidade *
> 
> A produção eólica de energia atingiu, hoje, um novo máximo em Portugal, de 4 210 megawatt (MW), tendo ultrapassado, pela primeira vez, o consumo nacional de electricidade, revelou a REN - Redes Eléctricas Nacionais.
> 
> ...




Penso que a data da noticia está errada. Segundo os dados que estive a ver o que a noticia refere aconteceu na madrugada do dia 28, logo na "noite de 27 para 28".
Deixo aqui os diagramas dos dois dias.

Dia 28:











Dia 29:













De referir a importância das barragens com capacidade de bombagem que "absorveram" grande parte do excedente durante a madrugada. Fico contente pois significa que estamos no caminho certo para um melhor aproveitamento dos recursos renováveis.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Dez 2015 às 15:51)

Depois de meses que pouco produziram como a notícia refere.
Salamonde II venda Nova II e III, assim como as barragens do Sabor Tua e Ermida foram feitas com esse intuito


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jan 2017 às 22:07)

Com o tempo mais frio o consumo de electricidade já superou os 8700MW:


----------



## dahon (3 Mai 2017 às 19:51)

Infelizmente este ano temos tido poucos dias assim, principalmente este inverno foi muito fraco. Mas de vez em quando lá aparecem.





É cada vez mais importante a contribuição das nossas barragens, não só na bombagem para o aproveitamento do excedente português e parte do espanhol mas também da rápida resposta quando a produção eólica reduz drasticamente e para piorar isto acontece num periodo de pico de consumo.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2017 às 23:54)

Valor tremendo da bombagem nesse dia 30 de Abril!
33,6GWh consumidos em bombagem!

Frades II, com um enorme impacto na produção de energia, ultrapassando Alto Lindoso.


----------



## slbgdt (4 Mai 2017 às 06:56)

AnDré disse:


> Valor tremendo da bombagem nesse dia 30 de Abril!
> 33,6GWh consumidos em bombagem!
> 
> Frades II, com um enorme impacto na produção de energia, ultrapassando Alto Lindoso.



Como escrevi na altura da entrada em serviço de Frades II, esta central transforma o Cávado, com barragens com 50 anos , na frente da produção eléctrica em Portugal.
Tirando o Douro Claro, esse é inultrapassável. 
Esta central tem o seu grande trunfo na capacidade de bombagem, Alto Lindoso só com uma nova central o poderia fazer.
Curioso é que a tomada de água e a restituição da mesma, ficam lado a lado com Frades I


----------



## MSantos (4 Mai 2017 às 11:31)

Seria interessante agora haver um investimento forte no solar, que ainda está muito subdesenvolvido em Portugal, poderia ser uma ajuda principalmente no período de Verão, em que a produção eólica e principalmente a hídrica são menores.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jan 2021 às 22:39)

*Frio leva consumo de eletricidade para novos máximos de 10 anos em Portugal*
*
Na sequência de um conjunto de dias particularmente frios, os consumos de gás natural e eletricidade em Portugal atingiram máximos tanto a nível de pico como de consumo diário, diz a REN*

De acordo com dados da REN – Redes Energéticas Nacionais, um novo pico máximo de consumo de eletricidade foi atingido esta terça-feira, 5 de janeiro, às 20h, com 9546 MW, superando o anterior máximo de 9403 MW, que datava de 11 de janeiro de 2010.

No gás natural, os anteriores máximos de ponta e consumo diário foram ultrapassados em cerca de 10%.

O anterior pico máximo de 13.539 MW, atingido a 7 de janeiro de 2020 foi superado pelos 14.862 MW registados às 20h também desta terça-feira, 5 de janeiro.

O consumo diário atingiu 298,9 GWh, superando o anterior máximo de 5 de dezembro de 2017, com 269,9 GWh.

https://eco.sapo.pt/2021/01/06/frio...de-para-novos-maximos-de-10-anos-em-portugal/


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2021 às 15:04)

Ontem o recorde de 3ªfeira (9546MW), foi batido novamente. Desta vez *9813MW!* E* 183GWh *no dia de ontem!
Felizmente que a partir das 19h a eólica deu uma ajuda na produção.

De referir que a Central Termoelétrica do Pego, a Carvão, teve uma utilização na produção de 100%.
*
*


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2021 às 16:26)

*Frio e teletrabalho estão a provocar falhas no fornecimento de eletricidade*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-e-teletrabalho-causam-falhas-no-fornecimento

A salvação nos últimos dias, tem sido a central do pego que tem trabalhado a 100%, depois tem existido vento que ajuda e muito e depois temos água que também ajuda, se fosse um ano como 2005 com seca e queria ver aonde iam buscar a energia e depois temos uma rede de distribuição está tão funcional que rebenta todos os dias transformadores a dar com um pau.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 16:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Frio e teletrabalho estão a provocar falhas no fornecimento de eletricidade*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-e-teletrabalho-causam-falhas-no-fornecimento
> 
> A salvação nos últimos dias, tem sido a central do pego que tem trabalhado a 100%, depois tem existido vento que ajuda e muito e depois temos água que também ajuda, se fosse um ano como 2005 com seca e queria ver aonde iam buscar a energia e depois temos uma rede de distribuição está tão funcional que rebenta todos os dias transformadores a dar com um pau.


Tem-se notado bem isso por aqui. Ainda ontem a luz foi abaixo e de vez em quando, pisca.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Jan 2021 às 16:42)

Para quem tem o idealismo de produção 100% renovável em Portugal, aqui está a prova de que não é viável.


----------



## dahon (10 Jan 2021 às 00:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Frio e teletrabalho estão a provocar falhas no fornecimento de eletricidade*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-e-teletrabalho-causam-falhas-no-fornecimento
> 
> A salvação nos últimos dias, tem sido a central do pego que tem trabalhado a 100%, depois tem existido vento que ajuda e muito e depois temos água que também ajuda, se fosse um ano como 2005 com seca e queria ver aonde iam buscar a energia e depois temos uma rede de distribuição está tão funcional que rebenta todos os dias transformadores a dar com um pau.



Fator de simultaneidade, pandemia e muito frio. Pode ser mais uma tempestade perfeita para o sistema elétrico nacional, a juntar à atual no mercado de eletricidade. 
Sendo que este frio ainda se vai prolongar nos próximos dias e se juntarmos a isso o confinamento geral na próxima semana. Pode haver muita rede de baixa tensão a dar raia.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2021 às 09:46)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Para quem tem o idealismo de produção 100% renovável em Portugal, aqui está a prova de que não é viável.



Totalmente renovável é muito difícil, creio que nenhum país do Mundo o consegue. Enquanto não houver formas eficazes (e baratas) de se armazenar o excedente do solar e eólico terá que haver sempre o backup das centrais a gás. No entanto já é possível aguentar em períodos favoráveis, períodos de alguns dias, em que a produção é exclusivamente renovável. Ainda em Dezembro o país esteve 111 horas seguidas sem recorrer às centrais térmicas.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Jan 2021 às 10:01)

Claro. Mas o Pego vai fechar no final deste ano (e Sines daqui a 2), e foi essa central que garantiu a alimentação das cargas durante este período.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2021 às 10:49)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Claro. Mas o Pego vai fechar no final deste ano (e Sines daqui a 2), e foi essa central que garantiu a alimentação das cargas durante este período.



Teremos que recorrer à importação em alguns períodos em que não haja disponibilidade hídrica, não há alternativas a isso no curto prazo. Mas as duas centrais a carvão que ainda temos só representaram 4% da energia produzida em 2020 e são muito poluentes.


----------



## dahon (11 Jan 2021 às 11:29)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Claro. Mas o Pego vai fechar no final deste ano (e Sines daqui a 2), e foi essa central que garantiu a alimentação das cargas durante este período.


Sines está previsto encerrar nos próximos dias. Aliás neste últimos dois meses já começaram a queimar as reservas de carvão. Quando acabar, a central termina a produção.

https://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/empresas/energia/detalhe/central-de-sines-com-luz-verde-para-fechar


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2021 às 16:34)

MSantos disse:


> Teremos que recorrer à importação em alguns períodos em que não haja disponibilidade hídrica, não há alternativas a isso no curto prazo. Mas as duas centrais a carvão que ainda temos só representaram 4% da energia produzida em 2020 e são muito poluentes.



O problema é a interligação com França, que não é suficiente.

E no caso do dia 5, em que a energia eólica apenas representou 3% do consumo, foi mesmo a hídrica e a térmica convencional que mantiveram o sistema de pé. Felizmente no fim-de-semana a eólica ajudou na recuperação da hídrica através da bombagem.

No entanto, amanhã e depois, ainda com o frio a apertar, os valores da eólica serão baixos, e ter-se-á de voltar à hídrica e à térmica convencional para a produção de energia.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Jan 2021 às 16:44)

Penso que andava a ser feita uma ligação HVDC Espanha-França e outra Espanha-Marrocos. Não sei em que ponto é que isso está.

Mas lá está, torna-se irrelevante apregoar que somos 100% renovável quando importamos de Espanha.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2021 às 18:09)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Penso que andava a ser feita uma ligação HVDC Espanha-França e outra Espanha-Marrocos. Não sei em que ponto é que isso está.
> 
> Mas lá está, torna-se irrelevante apregoar que somos 100% renovável quando importamos de Espanha.



Com França, há o projecto de aumentar a capacidade de interligações de 2,6% para 15% até 2030. Mas também não sei em que ponto isso está.

Relativamente às 111 horas sem a contribuição de qualquer produção térmica clássica, o feito teria outro sabor se nesse período não tivesse havido importação de energia. E ainda foi o equivalente a 17% do consumo. 
De qualquer forma há que dizer que nesse período, em Espanha, a produção de energia a partir de produção térmica clássica foi residual.


----------



## dahon (11 Jan 2021 às 18:26)

Estive agora a verificar e Sines já não produz eletricidade desde o dia 23/12/2020.
Tendo em conta a conjuntura atual, se não está a produzir é porque o carvão já acabou.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Jan 2021 às 18:46)

dahon disse:


> Estive agora a verificar e Sines já não produz eletricidade desde o dia 23/12/2020.
> Tendo em conta a conjuntura atual, se não está a produzir é porque o carvão já acabou.



A central fechou no Natal como estava previsto no plano de neutralidade carbónica.


----------



## slbgdt (11 Jan 2021 às 19:05)

AnDré disse:


> Com França, há o projecto de aumentar a capacidade de interligações de 2,6% para 15% até 2030. Mas também não sei em que ponto isso está.
> 
> Relativamente às 111 horas sem a contribuição de qualquer produção térmica clássica, o feito teria outro sabor se nesse período não tivesse havido importação de energia. E ainda foi o equivalente a 17% do consumo.
> De qualquer forma há que dizer que nesse período, em Espanha, a produção de energia a partir de produção térmica clássica foi residual.



A interligação a França pelos Pirenéus apenas tem capacidade de 3000mwh.

A ligação a Marrocos está a servir para Marrocos produzir electricidade através da queima de hidrocarbonetos, uma vez que a legislação é bastante mais leve por lá.

Nuestros hermanos mantém a produção nuclear e é o que vai valendo.
Além da grande produção eólica instalada na Galiza..
O que faz com que entre energia via Lindoso e a produção no Douro passe para Espanha em Lagoaca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2021 às 19:27)

AnDré disse:


> O problema é a interligação com França, que não é suficiente.
> 
> E no caso do dia 5, em que a energia eólica apenas representou 3% do consumo, foi mesmo a hídrica e a térmica convencional que mantiveram o sistema de pé. Felizmente no fim-de-semana a eólica ajudou na recuperação da hídrica através da bombagem.
> 
> No entanto, amanhã e depois, ainda com o frio a apertar, os valores da eólica serão baixos, e ter-se-á de voltar à hídrica e à térmica convencional para a produção de energia.



Se falhar a luz, o Algarve é logo o primeiro a ficar às escuras, ainda bem, que os hotéis estão fechados, se este frio fosse com a economia a funcionar normalmente lá iria andar á luz das velas, porque a Central de Sines sempre foi o grande fornecedor de energia ao Algarve, desligaram antes de criarem alternativas que suportem o seu fecho.


----------



## dahon (11 Jan 2021 às 19:29)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> A central fechou no Natal como estava previsto no plano de neutralidade carbónica.



Bem no PNEC estava previsto para o final de 2021, a meio do ano passado a EDP antecipou (pediu autorização) para janeiro de 2021. Mas pelos vistos acabou por ser ainda em 2020.
Realmente o preço do CO2 está a aniquilar a competitividade do carvão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2021 às 13:49)

*Consumo de eletricidade por causa do frio bate recorde diário com 11 anos*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2021/0...ausa-do-frio-bate-recorde-diario-com-11-anos/

Quando se bate recordes, normalmente tem consequências associadas

*EDP reconhece falhas de energia «superiores ao habitual» em Lisboa. Saiba o que fazer quando fica sem luz*

https://executivedigest.sapo.pt/edp...-lisboa-sabe-o-que-fazer-quando-fica-sem-luz/


----------



## Gambrjo (25 Jan 2021 às 03:53)

Sou do Brasil, vim morar aqui em Portugal por um tempo e notei que o consumo de energia neste país é bastante alto. Porém, minha terra não fica para trás, consumimos cerca de 518.000.000.000 kWh, somos sétimos no mundo. Os governos devem concentrar suas políticas na redução desses números, o mundo apreciaria.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jan 2021 às 09:46)

Gambrjo disse:


> Sou do Brasil, vim morar aqui em Portugal por um tempo e notei que o consumo de energia neste país é bastante alto. Porém, minha terra não fica para trás, consumimos cerca de 518.000.000.000 kWh, somos sétimos no mundo. Os governos devem concentrar suas políticas na redução desses números, o mundo apreciaria.


A questão aqui não deveria ser o consumo de energia, deveria ser a produção de energia. Se o consumo for elevado mas uma grande parte da energia vier de fontes mais amigáveis para o ambiente, é melhor do que se o consumo for elevado mas toda a energia vier de centrais termoelétricas ou do petróleo. 
Se toda a energia provier de fontes renováveis, então aí é a mesma coisa ter pouco ou muito consumo de energia, já que as fontes de energia renovam-se e estão "sempre" disponíveis. O problema, claro está, é que em certos países é muito complicado ter este tipo de energias já que há muita população e normalmente as alturas em que se consome mais eletricidade (inverno, sobretudo) são as alturas em que as fontes de energia renováveis, como o sol ou o vento, têm normalmente têm menos eficiência...


----------

